# Which silicone for airbox, and Dielectric grease



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

I see so many kinds of silicone and rtv and form-a-gasket at the autoparts store, but need to know exactly which you all are using to seal the airbox lid?? Name and where you got it so I dont get the wrong one and permanently seal it shut.
Also, Ive been to Home Depot, Lowes, Auto parts store, and I cant find dielectric grease anywhere to do my electrical connections. What name brands do you guys have and where did you get it?
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

where are u from? u can get dielectric grease at most all autopart stores. if u seal ur air lid do not use 100% silicone (the clear stuff) u may never open ur lid again


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

You can get dielectric grease at your local Ford store.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

this is the stuff i used. the lid came off pretty easy


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i use dielectric grease one my airbox lid to works great and it comes off easy. since my lid is up high it dont stay submerged under water long before poping the front up


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use any RTV i find without the stock gasket in place. 
dielectric grease with the stock gasket works equally as well.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

This is what I use, can find it at any auto parts store and electrical supply house. I would suggest not putting silicone on your airbox, the dielectric grease will work just fine.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> i use dielectric grease one my airbox lid to works great and it comes off easy. since my lid is up high it dont stay submerged under water long before poping the front up


 
Me too, tried that the last time I had the lid off, works good.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me why you put Die electric grease around the airbox lid.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing, but ive never tried it so i cant say anything.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it forms a barrier for water.
in conjuction with the stock seal, it keeps the water out in the case of a submerged airbox.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hit up OReily's auto parts they have the elec. grease & Lowes has the GE silicone


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i get my deltric grease at napa


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought some super lube synthetic grease from Harbor Freight tools and it can seal anything you want. It says on tha tube that it is an excellent dielectric that is impervious to salt water for those who like riden creeks. only 4 bucks


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

when you use the stock seal and dielectric grease do you put it on top and bottom of the seal i cant get mine to seal with silicone it worked good the first time but know its just starting to make me pissed off:aargh4:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

everyone i asked (auto parts and hardwares) turn there heads to the side like my dog when i asked them for this.
ace hardware CAN get it but i just ordered it here:

Amazon.com: CRC 05105 Technician Grade Di-Electric Grease Compound - 3.3 Wt Oz.: Automotive


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks i know what dielectric grease is just wondering how they used it?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

anybody?


----------

